# Episode Booster Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## droneshotfpv (Aug 27, 2021)

Out of curiosity, I just got the PCB, and was wondering which switch is the "on/off/on" SPDT ? I might be able to figure the others out, but if you could also point those others out as well that would be great, thanks!
@PedalPCB


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2021)

The one on the far left (looking at the component side of the board).

It should actually be marked on the PCB.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Aug 28, 2021)

droneshotfpv said:


> Out of curiosity, I just got the PCB, and was wondering which switch is the "on/off/on" SPDT ? I might be able to figure the others out, but if you could also point those others out as well that would be great, thanks!
> @PedalPCB


Updated Picture:  9v/18v Down - 3dB Boost - Bright - Fat 3 positions.


----------



## droneshotfpv (Aug 29, 2021)

Robert said:


> The one on the far left (looking at the component side of the board).
> 
> It should actually be marked on the PCB.
> 
> View attachment 15330



Sorry, I meant to say what that switch did / was used for.. my bad hahaha

Thanks for the new updated picture / mockup @music6000 !


----------

